# Coffee Query UK, USA, eBay, Amazon related



## coffee2u (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi I'm wondering if there are any out there that know why it is okay to sell coffee on USA eBay and Amazon yet it I don't see the same coffee products on the UK version ?

I imagine this problem must be a well known one, which is why I thought I'd ask here before venturing into eBay land.

I'm thinking I may have to open a USA account too!


----------



## coff2010 (Nov 30, 2009)

It seems as though you may need to have an affiliate who is based in the USA


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are no laws that I am aware of that prohibit perishable items being sold on eBay

There are coffee items available on eBay.co.uk


----------



## sonicfishcake (Nov 5, 2009)

Foodstuffs / perishable items are classed as "questionable" on ebay UK. You can sell them without recourse but you must be aware of food standards etc. just in case someone blames you if they get food poisoning or anything (though I've never heard of it happening from coffee before).


----------

